# Suche Hilfe -> NZXT Kraken X60



## The-Godless (2. März 2014)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes "Problem", meine Wasserkühlung Kraken X60 erreicht mit meinem 4770k @stock und 1.1v schon über 75°C.
Reviews etc. die ich gelesen habe, sollte dieses System den CPU auf unter 60~65°C halten können...

Vielleicht hat jeman einen Tip für mich, was ich ändern könnte. Die Lüfter sind "Push" betrieb und der Radiator befindet sich oben im Gehäuse -> Aerocool PredatorX.

System-Spec:
MB Maximus VI Hero
CPU Intel-i7 4770k
Ram 16 GB Patriot 2133Mhz XMP -> 1,65V 11-11-11-30-2T
GK 780Ti Phantom
Netzteil Corsair TX850
SSD 2x 128GB Chronos RAID0

Auch habe ich diverse Tutorials versucht für Overclock, aber ob 4, 4.4 , oder 4,5GhZ bei unter 1.25V erreiche ich extreme Temperaturen

Example:
PC Screenshot vom Gehäuseinneren : 20140227_101909_zps90960c6e.jpg Photo by goddy87 | Photobucket

Screenshot Stats-Temps etc : STAT_zps221c08d6.png Photo by goddy87 | Photobucket

@EDIT : Mit Intel Burn Test komme ich auf über 92°C...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

Sicher dass alles funktioniert?  Sensor in Ordnung? Wasserkühlung pumpt richtig?  Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?

Diese Werte wären selbst für einen 10€-Kühler mies ...


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. März 2014)

Wie siehts denn aus wenn du den Speichercontroller auf den für ihn zulässigen Wert von 1.5 Volt betreibst statt ihn auf 1.65 Volt zu betreiben?
1.65 Volt ist nicht unbedingt der Haltbarkeit zugängig.

Ansonsten, kann es auch einfach n schlechtes Modell sein, eventuell köpfen und  Paste oder Liquid Metal neu auftragen, wenn man es kann...


----------



## cortes (2. März 2014)

Laut dem CoreTemp Screenshot dümpeln die Temps doch bei ~60-65°C rum, was sofern Prime noch läuft (was ich vermute anhand des Grünen Icons und der 100% Last Anzeige von CoreTemp) vollkommen i.O. sein sollte für Haswell auf 4200 MHz...was halt etwas hoch ist sind die "max" werte. Wie hast du die Lüfter denn eingestellt? Könnte möglich sein, das die CPU auf 100% prescht, die Temp mit hoch geht und die Wakü einen gewissen Moment braucht um die auf einmal stark einwirkende Hitze zu bändigen.

WLP vernünftig aufgetragen und CPU Kühler korrekt montiert? Automatisch Übertaktet? CPU Spannung könnte bestimmt auch noch ein wenig gesenkt werden! Ich habe zwar einen 3770k, allerdings braucht der bei 4,5GHz auch fast 0,1V weniger.


----------



## The-Godless (2. März 2014)

Die 1.65V ist im XMProfile eingestellt. Ja Wärmeleitpaste stimmt auch, ich hab es schon mehrmals wieder gereinigt und nochmal versucht, auch sitzt es fest bzw. gut auf.
Ich werde 1,5v mal Probieren und schaun ob er stable bleibt.
Ich bin im Moment dran die komplette Asus-Suite software draufzuballern und mal im OS nach den Settings zu schauen/schrauben während er läuft, eventuell find ich da den übeltäter...

Da das mein Umstieg von AMD auf Intel war, bin ich leider noch nicht so firm was das Bios angeht ^^'
Denke ich werde bei den Loadline Settings oder VRM Sachen mal schauen :/

Ich habe die Tests mit Silent Settings der Wakü und auch Extrem sprich 100% Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter probiert, machte keinen Unterschied.
Die 4,2 GHZ im Screenshot sind von mir eingetragen da dies alle machen sollten, aber was wichtiger ist, auch Stock erreichte ich diese Temps und wollte wissen ob er da noch viel weiter in den Temps geht, drehen sich dann aber nur um ein paar °C ...

@cortes :

Habe Spannung etwas gesenkt via AI Suite :

http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/goddy87/media/1184_zps85c99c44.png.html

Denke das scheint mit der Senkung der Loadline den richtigen Weg zu gehn...


----------



## cortes (2. März 2014)

Scheint doch schon was gebracht zu haben, wenn du noch bisel rumprobierst wirst du bestimmt noch niedrigere Werte erreichen können


----------



## Ion (2. März 2014)

Das Problem liegt nicht *auf* der CPU, sondern *darin*. Intel haut da so billige WLP rein, da bringt der beste Kühler nichts mehr. Wenn du also wirklich für abkühlung sorgen willst, musst du deinen i7 köpfen


----------



## The-Godless (2. März 2014)

Köpfen? :x Glaub das trau ich mich nicht >_<


----------



## Stryke7 (2. März 2014)

Der Speichercontroller wird wohl kaum die ganze CPU so stark aufheizen ...  Trotzdem stimmt es, dass 1,65V für einen Intel ganz schön happig sind.   Aber das ist ein anderes Problem. 

Ich würde davon abraten deine CPU zu köpfen.   Wenn du schon @ stock 75°C  hast,  liegt das auch nicht nur an der itnernen WLP. 

Hast du irgendeinen anderen Kühler zu Testzwecken da?   Ich vermute, dass irgendwo ein Defekt vorliegt,  und die WaKü wäre da am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## The-Godless (2. März 2014)

Nein leider nichts mehr da, habe den alten PC mit Thermalright Macho schon abgegeben :/

Ich versuche die 1,65V vom RAM auchmal runterzuschrauben... Falls ich was stabiles finde, post ich nen Screen, denn bist Dato läuft er unter 1,2 V CPU nicht stable (Gehe 0.02er Schritte höher)

@Edit: Nach einigen Versuchen habe ich mal den CMOS ge-Cleared und im Windows via AI Suite das System automatisch anpassen lassen "4.2GHZ Profile", außer das die CPU auf 1.35V beim Testen hochschaltete lief das soweit, also habe ich nichts an den Settings geändert und langsam Spannung runter, nun nach mehreren Stunden bin ich beim CPU auf 1.18 V und Ring Voltage auf 1.08 und DRAM 1.55V und die Temps sind selbst mit Intel Burn test Max nur 72~75°C, was ich nicht verstehe, denn die Settings scheinen die selben zu sein wie vor dem Auto-Tune der AI Suite o.O?!?
Bin weiter dabei die Volt runterzuschrauben und mal schaun wie es so läuft. Falls noch jemand eine Antwort darauf hat, bin ich mal gespannt :/ 

Schonmal danke für die Hilfen soweit  

BTW. : Wie würdet ihr am besten die CPU köpfen? *Nicht das ich es unbedingt vorhabe, aber es gibt schon skurile Tutorials O_O, wie z.B. mit Hammer abschlagen .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rupNNzxqkV0*


----------



## Addi (3. März 2014)

Ist nichts Neues , die "Hammer-Methode" ist sogar sehr sicher. Einige ausm Forum haben bestimmt schon an die 100 CPU´s mit der Hammermethode geköpft.

Ich würde mich definitiv für die Hammermethode entscheiden.Für Tipps und Fragen kannst du ja mal *eagle*23** ne Nachricht schreiben.

mfg


----------



## The-Godless (5. März 2014)

Danke. Ich hab nun bei 4.4 bei 1.2v adaptiv eingependelt. Habe der Übersicht halber mit Intel Burn Test gearbeitet und auf VeryHigh ma 90 Runs machen lassen und läuft nun. Auch die Temps sind nun ok. Danke für die Antworten 

Geköpft wird die Tage mit dem Hammer >.<


----------



## HMangels91 (17. März 2014)

bringt das köpfen bei amd auch was? und wie ist das mit flüssig metall gemeint


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2014)

Nö, bei AMD sind die Heatspreader noch mit dem Die verlötet. 
Da wäre jede noch so gute WLP eine deutliche verschlechterung.


----------

